# Outlook 2003 cannot receive e-mail



## geov (May 9, 2008)

I am able to sent an e-mail message but cannot receive any e-mail. There is no error code. There are many messages in the web mail which can be downloaded in Outlook express. I spent many hours with Verizon they could not find any solution only to have me contact my computer manufacture.


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

What error message do you get when you try to download messages in OUTLOOK? (in OUTLOOK under SEND-RECEIVE /Send Receive Settings/ Show Progress) When you click on Send/Receive pay attention to the progress - if there are errors they will show up here. When sending/receiving, OUTLOOK places a check mark next to the completed task. If there are errors, it will put an X by the item that did not complete successfully. There should be a tab at the back of this info - "ERROR" - note what it says and post that info - that may lead us to helping you find an answer.


----------



## geov (May 9, 2008)

ComputerQueen said:


> What error message do you get when you try to download messages in OUTLOOK? (in OUTLOOK under SEND-RECEIVE /Send Receive Settings/ Show Progress) When you click on Send/Receive pay attention to the progress - if there are errors they will show up here. When sending/receiving, OUTLOOK places a check mark next to the completed task. If there are errors, it will put an X by the item that did not complete successfully. There should be a tab at the back of this info - "ERROR" - note what it says and post that info - that may lead us to helping you find an answer.


When I click send/receive nothing happens whatsoever. No progrees window check marks or X's. However just above the systray I get sending 1 of 9 but the outbox is empty. This has occurred prior to the current problem. If I go to tools and account I can send a test message, get the progrss window and check marks will show. When I go to the web mail I see there is a " Microsoft Office Outlook Test message" with the current date and Time. A no time do I get an error message.


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

Is this the only email account on your machine? Have you tried deleting this account and then adding a new account? ( I would think you would have if you were on the phone with Verizon for a long time! - but just thought I would ask anyway to be sure)


----------



## geov (May 9, 2008)

*outlook 2003 sending empty outbox*

Outbox is empty however display shows "sending 1 of 9 messages". Have deleted email account several times and reinstalled. Problems continues.
Geov


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I have merged your thread, please do not double post.

Have you checked the web for updates for Office 2003? 
Run Detect and Repair on the Help Menu, make sure you have your media cd handy.


----------

